# Official Northeast Halloween Blizzard Photos Thread



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you have pictures of your creepy's and goulies playing in the snow post them here. Might as well make the best of it. Should make for some unusual photos.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My snowfall is NOTHING like that. Yet. I'm in northern Montgomery County, MD & it's been snowing, sleeting & raining, currently snowing, since about noon. The pics below are from around noon.

I had planned on putting some things out this weekend to get a headstart on Monday since I don't put most things out until Halloween. 

There should NOT be snow on my blow molds!!


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Nightlites13 said:


> If you have pictures of your creepy's and goulies playing in the snow post them here. Might as well make the best of it. Should make for some unusual photos.
> 
> View attachment 97479
> 
> ...



Wow! I LOVE that huge spider in your yard. Did you make that or did you buy it from somewhere? We have a chain link fence and I put spiders all over it with an upside down spider victim in the middle and that huge spider would be an awesome addition for next year. Love the rest of your display as well!


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

hannibal said:


> Wow! I LOVE that huge spider in your yard. Did you make that or did you buy it from somewhere? We have a chain link fence and I put spiders all over it with an upside down spider victim in the middle and that huge spider would be an awesome addition for next year. Love the rest of your display as well!


Thank you very much. Spider is made. It's pretty big but breaks down as it is comprised of some drainage pipe, pool cover, a cooler and then the legs are hinged boards my Mom sewed black fuzzy material tubes to cover.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

lol... those photos rule.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so mad that its snowing and I love the snow.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm getting sleet & rain alternatively.....


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

That is a great display, it looks haunting in the snow, and it is tough to withstand all that weather. Bravo!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

As you see in the background took almost everything down


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

We have now moved on to snow! Really??


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

acfink said:


> As you see in the background took almost everything down
> 
> 
> View attachment 97511


Love this photo. Thanks for posting it. 
So far not too bad but the trees are starting to break.


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

Im not doing halloween at my house this year and of course to save time built all the walls last week> will post pics in am of the carnage...south jersey high winds and rain sleet snow>>>>>


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

We have about a foot of snow in northern NJ...none of my props are out.....and we've been without power for hours. This will be the Halloween that wasn't...lol


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

i will be putting up most of my stuff tommorrow and monday beacause of this snow


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Update: Still snowing 10.5 inches. New photos*

Wow, branches down. Still snowing. I think I will snow blow a trail for the TOT'ers to walk through the whole display and if they "survive" they can have some candy...LOL







Brought these guys in out of the snow







Snow is falling in the back wall







You have to climb over snow to get in to our little walk through scene.







Poor spider








Let's see some pictures everybody. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Huit playing in the snow. I moved her under the porch once it started coming down a bit harder.


----------



## lowtech (Oct 22, 2007)

Happy Halloween?


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

BRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr makes me cold looking at that snow.


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

*well over 10" have come down here 70 miles north of new york city*

i have snow blowed twice and forecast still says 46 degrees for sunday and monday so there is hope a melt will come and help clear us out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some nice haunts there buried under the snow! That's a shame. I've never done a yard haunt in weather like that. Do you guys loose a lot of props and scenery due to the wetness or can stuff be salvaged? Wonder how much of halloween budget goes to replace stuff damaged from weather the previous year. Hang in there guys. It still looks nice.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, this is too cool, er, cold. I would seriously be buying stocks of fake blood and doing a blood bath in our front yard. Instead of pee'in in the snow... a bloody disaster.


----------



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

It snowed most of the day here in Northern Virginia, but it was too warm to accumulate.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We got quite a but of snow here in Bucks county too. So weird to wake up to it this morning. Didn't seem to affect too much of my display other then my cobwebs. I always have extra though so I can just re-do them tomorrow....when it warms up a little bit


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Too warm here near Philadelphia to get much accumulation. It started snowing at 9am. I expected a full 6"+, but it kept changing back and forth between rain and snow and didn't accumulate more than a coating. Expected temps in the 40's today, and 50's tomorrow. I doubt anything will remain by ToT time.


----------



## cstmpprl (Sep 20, 2011)

My poor guys, they are not very happy at the moment.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

All of these pics are just surreal! Thanks for posting them.
I'm hoping it all melts for you by Monday evening.


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

about a third melted for me today but it is now 28 degrees and everything is ice so guessing not gonna make alot of progress tomorrow sigh and gonna have to dress in layers because tomorrow it wil be mid 30's by 7pm


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow.


(123456789)


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

We decided on no yard props this year. Like I said with Lee and then the on and off rain all week and now the snow...our yard is like a swamp. We're keeping it confined to the front porch and inside of the house(tarp laid out..why did I go with light beige carpeting???). I think we came up with a pretty good plan B on such short notice. It's going to be 48 as a high on Monday(Halloween). We have a crank on the side porch in the window and the living room is going to be black lights and candles..it should give a spooky vibe(I hope). We are doing the flaming pumpkin this year which is new for us (kerosene and toilet paper) but the kids should love it. One of our pumpkins had a gash in the side of him that we missed. Hubby cut a lid and you can only imagine what the inside looked like,so we put the poor little guy out of his misery and he now has a knife sticking out of his head...lol (I have to do the blood still). All in all I think we pulled it together pretty good and hopefully the chilly weather won't keep the kiddies away! I'll post pictures of the pumpkins sometime this week.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Simply amazing, I took a couple of snow pics yesterday but we've been without internet, cable and phone access since Sunday morning. We had our Halloween party Saturday night and only had around 20 people able to make it and 17 who couldn't. This was a big disappointment with all the work we had done for the past few months.

I would rather have everyone safe especially with all of the trees and power lines coming down everywhere.

BTW, Happy Halloween everyone. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

We got light snow which mostly melted yesterday


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I would have posted sooner but we have no power. Told not to expect it for a week. After Irene and the three days the kids lost there they will be in school for the Fourth of July. So glad we are all safe and have a generator now to keep a little heat going it is disappointing having worked all month long for our haunt that no one will be coming to see. They actually officially canceled Halloween in all the towns around here for safety which is the right thing with all the power lines and branches down but it is really disappointing. We were thinking after the power is on and the snow melts maybe we would leave the haunt set up and perhaps put up a sign welcoming TOT's maybe Saturday for an hour or 2 so we would still have a few visitors and get rid of all the darn candy we have
Hope everyone is safe.
This is what we woke up to yesterday - what a mess - Thanks Alfred







If you look close you can see our giant spider legs mixed in with all the branches.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

cstmpprl said:


> My poor guys, they are not very happy at the moment.


They sure do not look happy at all - thanks for posting the pictures. I hope this is something we put behind us and say remember when but is not a trend


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

James B. said:


> We got light snow which mostly melted yesterday


Love your fence and stones. Actually looks kind of cool with just the dusting. Have a great night tonight.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, I really enjoyed looking at these spooky, snowy pics.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I feel for all of y'all, (especially the ones without power) but I must say, as a Floridian, these snowy graveyard pictures look absolutely bootiful!!


----------



## mingle (Oct 7, 2009)

I feel bad for everyone on the east coast that got all that snow and especially to those without power  Counting my blessings


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the snow, guys! How horrible to have entire displays ruined!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just horrible that halloween was canceled because of snow.I really feel for all you!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My favorite Snow Skellie pic. Looks like he has a suit and hat made of snow.









You can almost see the coffin


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

We had around 4 inches and I don't set up till Halloween so only some snow on parts of the lawn by then. Lost power Saturday afternoon till Sunday 11:30 in the morning. Hindered my getting some things done like my lighting. A very freak storm indeed!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Pumpkin Hill Cemetary.....


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

*well if the stores have Xmas stuff out before Halloween*

How do we expect Mother Nature to know what season we want??? 5 1/2 -6 inches, Power out since 9:38 Sat night ( Thank God for giant generators. Was out 84 hours after Irene. We are usually last to get fixed as there are like 5 of us on this one line.Hoping it comes back soon) Lots and lots of tree limbs down ( I live /work in the woods) But it seems fall is back for now


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

LaBruja said:


> How do we expect Mother Nature to know what season we want??? 5 1/2 -6 inches, Power out since 9:38 Sat night ( Thank God for giant generators. Was out 84 hours after Irene. We are usually last to get fixed as there are like 5 of us on this one line.Hoping it comes back soon) Lots and lots of tree limbs down ( I live /work in the woods) But it seems fall is back for now


LOVE your pictures - thank you for posting this - just got power back 1AM since Saturday.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

LaBruja said:


> How do we expect Mother Nature to know what season we want??? 5 1/2 -6 inches, Power out since 9:38 Sat night ( Thank God for giant generators. Was out 84 hours after Irene. We are usually last to get fixed as there are like 5 of us on this one line.Hoping it comes back soon) Lots and lots of tree limbs down ( I live /work in the woods) But it seems fall is back for now


Seriously... your photos are priceless.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm still trying to decide if Skelly looks more like Bride of Frankenstein or Marge Simpson after she goes grey... lol


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Pumpkin Hill Cemetary.....
> 
> View attachment 100131


OMG! I don't quite know what to say about this pic! It's disturbingly awesome. 
I feel so bad for all you guys who had to deal with the snow and storms! All the pictures are so unreal. I'm so glad I live in Texas. I will gladly take the over 100 degree days for no snow. 
LaBruja, your pictures are a scream!! Too funny!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

funhousejoe said:


> i have snow blowed twice and forecast still says 46 degrees for sunday and monday so there is hope a melt will come and help clear us out


Looks like the poor little guy in the last pic is trying hard to stay warm.. He looks soooooooooooo cold


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG everyone's pictures are just amazing, here in the SF Bay Area we dont get any snow, so looking at these is simply awesome


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow guys that really sux that you guys got so much snow. I must say though like other posters states, makes for really awesome pics!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We still have no power, internet or phone at home, but I am able to upload a cell phone photo we took of my daughter's 7'-5" "Snow Witch." Our love for Halloween has definitely had an effect on our daughters! 









Eric


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> We still have no power, internet or phone at home, but I am able to upload a cell phone photo we took of my daughter's 7'-5" "Snow Witch." Our love for Halloween has definitely had an effect on our daughters!
> 
> View attachment 100921
> 
> ...


Excellent picture. Must make you say "Yup, that's my girl" with a proud look on your face.

I felt a little like that during the past few days with no power when my son wanted to "play" the lighted skulls in the hall because they were so cool and lit up and played that awesome tune - The Halloween theme I think. "Yup, That's my boy"

Thanks for posting - Hope the power comes back soon.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

wolfbeard said:


> we still have no power, internet or phone at home, but i am able to upload a cell phone photo we took of my daughter's 7'-5" "snow witch." our love for halloween has definitely had an effect on our daughters! :d
> 
> View attachment 100921
> 
> ...


love it!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Nightlites13 said:


> Excellent picture. Must make you say "Yup, that's my girl" with a proud look on your face.
> 
> I felt a little like that during the past few days with no power when my son wanted to "play" the lighted skulls in the hall because they were so cool and lit up and played that awesome tune - The Halloween theme I think. "Yup, That's my boy"
> 
> Thanks for posting - Hope the power comes back soon.


Yup, that's our girl! It was definitely a "Proud Papa" moment!

Eric


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

My power came back sometime between 5-6 pm tonight..hope the rest of you have it back or will soon.


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

mine came on this afternoon as well.. love the snow witch!!!













trick or treating was postponed until tomorrow... so at least we can give them something to enjoy.. here is a shot from today.. lots of stuff trashed.. but our animated things are still inside.. bad news is we are going to loose the tree we normally hang the ghosts in


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Onewish1 said:


> mine came on this afternoon as well.. love the snow witch!!!
> View attachment 101211
> View attachment 101212
> 
> ...


Wow, So sorry to see your damage. I heard NJ got hit hard too. Hate losing a good tree to hang stuff in. I think we will be OK to save ours but I think 1/3 of it's branches are on the front yard. We are anxiously waiting for the town to pick a day for TOT so we can still get a little taste of the magic.


----------



## wolvaness (Sep 22, 2011)

Here in northern Nj we lost power and the real nightmare was the scare of trees falling on my house. We tried to keep a sense of humor and called it "hell freezing over" or "dead snow".


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

New Jersey was drowning in it too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Even without the eerie Halloween displays these pictures make me shiver. I hope the props fared alright and do not need to be replaced.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

jollygorilla said:


> New Jersey was drowning in it too.
> View attachment 102165


Bahaha! That's a great pic!

I'm really sorry you guys all got snowed out, though. That really sucks. Here in the Tidewater, we only got rain and cool temperatures. Not great for ToTing, but not awful, either.

I must say that the cemeteries look gorgeous in the snow, though. The other decorations (giant spiders, butchers, skeletons, zombies, etc.) not so much, but certainly the graveyards. Very haunting. I'd leave them up straight through Christmas!


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

I know its very " Charles Dickens" looking with the graves. but it did kinda ruin Halloween


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I totally agree!! I had a Halloween Party on the 29th and a lot of people could not make it! I was so mad! And some that did left early neighbors not because they live far b/c they live on the block but b/c they all had a nightmare tails to tell with getting home from work and getting stuck on trains etc etc etc! I live in Westchester County and boy was it a mess! My sister lives in CT and she was the only person on her street with power! Just crazy! I am sorry for all who live in NYS and Ct ,NJ who's holiday got messed up!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Trick or Treat here tonight and for many other towns in NH and also MA.

The weather is beautiful, chilly but nice. Im glad they didnt cancel it altogether however it just doesnt feel right. 
I will be relieved when I can finally start putting all the decor away.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Snow on the pumpkins, they never got carved.










Snow in the graveyard.










Snow on my skelly heads.










Neighbor's tree down on the patio. His other tree fell on the pool during the Hurricane. No more trees from him to worry about.










My tree lost a big limb that just missed hitting the family room.










Last weekend was absolutely gorgeous. Now that would have been a great weekend for a party. Instead it was tear down time. Maybe next time.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tumblindice & Jack Skellington, those are amazing pictures.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*This years weather was sooooo very crazy! Hope it is better for you all next year! Keeping my dead fingers and toes crossed for ya! *


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry for you guys/gals having the holiday plans ruined. I hope you all managed to salvage everything at least.  

...now what was that they were saying about global warming?


----------

